# fake eyelashes before the make up ?



## urbanD0LL (Jul 20, 2010)

isn't that better ? if not , why ?
i always mess up my make up when i put the lashes on afterwards .


----------



## BrushStroke (Jul 20, 2010)

When I'm doing makeup whether on myself or someone else, the lashes are always the last thing to go on. If you do them before the makeup you run the risk of shadows falling on them and will have to mascara them which will then limit the amount of times you can reuse them. Here's the order in which I do a full application of makeup: Paint pot, shadows, liner, mascara, foundation, powder, blush, highlighters, lashes, brows, lips.

Tips for lashes: apply a thin but even bead of glue from end to end of lash band (make sure you measure lashes first to see if they need to be trimmed). Allow the glue to set up for about 15-20 seconds. Glue should be tacky but not wet. This will prevent them from slipping around. I like to start at the outside corner and feed them along the lash line. Give a little push and the stem should seem to disappear. This is how you know you have them in the lash line. Hold in place until the glue sets up and make sure ends are secured. Gently pinch lashes in at the base line for that perfect look. You should only see one row of lashes when you look up. 

Hope this is helpful


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jul 20, 2010)

Def before. I guess if your just doing liquid eyeliner you can do the lashes first and use the liner to blend the eyelash strip and make it look more natural, but if your using shadow, def use it before. The shadow is going to fall on your lashes and I would think it would be harder to do your makeup with the lashes on. I understand where you're coming from though bc I never used to use lashes bc I was too afraid of spending all that time and effort and it being ruined by me trying to put falsies on. 

The best advice I can give is to just practice at home when you have time. You don't have to get all glammed out, but I find it best if you do some liquid eyeliner and then put the lashes on. That way you'll see where the lashes need to be placed when you have full makeup, but if you don't really use liner and just do shadow, then I guess you could just do it on a bare eye. 

Everyone has a different method on how to apply lashes, so def practice and see what works best for you. They really intimidated me in the beginning, but I just kep practicing and now I find that using false lashes is actually quicker for me than doing my usual 2-3 coats of mascara. HTH!


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

i'm another after girl. I get everything set how i want it,then apply a thin line of liquid eyeliner, glue on band of lashes and then lashes onto eyeliner,and some more eyeliner to perfect the line.

xx


----------



## LC (Oct 1, 2010)

the only reason i wouldnt want to do it before is because the eyeshadow would get on the tops of the lashes...also i like the line the eyes after the lashes are on, it covers any plasticky looking glue


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 1, 2010)

I also put my falsies on after my makeup... I find that whatever little I mess up is easily fixed. I also like having my eyeliner there to guide me.


----------



## ceejay (Oct 2, 2010)

I always put my lashes on when im done my makeup, because yes the eyeshadow will get on the lashes and depending on how long and thick they are you wont be able to see what you are doing as well while you are applying the eyeshadow if you put them on first. if you are worried about messing your makeup up, have you ever tried using tweezers to put the lashes on so you can be more accurate where your placing them and gentle so you dont get glue in the wrong place or smudge anything.


----------



## dietcokeg (Oct 2, 2010)

i always put lashes on after makeup for the simple fact that eyesahadow always gets on them which is very annoying, also i like to have eyeliner first and then the lashes because it looks so much more natural that way but thats just what works best for me. If i wasnt planning on much shadow id put on liner first then lashes then proceed with the rest of my makeup but i just prefer completing my makeup first


----------

